# KA24DE question



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay here is my problem. I was going to do the SR20DET swap n my 1990 240. However a shop in Kent would do it for about $5,000.00 the cheapest, and for me thats way too much. Now im thinking about just doing the KA24DE but what would be the price range for one of those puppies? I also wanted to know if someone could help me on where to buy the KA24DE with tranny,ECU,Harness etc..... i want to buy the whole thing as a kit and not here and there. I think a KA24DE has a lot of potential being turbocharged later on. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

In basics, doing a SR20DET conversion is nearly the same as a KA24DE conversion on a pignose, the motor will be substantialy cheaper (there are a few for sale on NICO i believe) though. You need to move the ?AC? and P/S systems which takes some bracketry and new parts.

5 Grand is gettin ripped off on the sr though man, friend of mine has a shop that he does conversions in, 2500-3000$ tops :S


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed! $5,000 is way too much. Shop around.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, there's a shop around here that does an engine swap for about 600 minus parts.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Yeah, there's a shop around here that does an engine swap for about 600 minus parts.


couldnt i build a KA24DE for cheaper than an SR20DET though?


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> couldnt i build a KA24DE for cheaper than an SR20DET though?



The prices are comparable for a DIY job. Consider that you would want to rebuild your KA, and if you wanted big hp numbers you may think about aftermarket pistons and forged rods


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> couldnt i build a KA24DE for cheaper than an SR20DET though?


Depends on your HP goal, the KA has .4 liters over the SR20, but the SR20 is turbo ready which means you can pump the hp alot easier with turbo based upgrades. To turbo a KA you need to lower the compression, change the head gasket blah blah blah; the standard.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

They both really have the same power potential...it just depends. Now depending on what you want to push, if it's not much...then building a KA isn't a problem...now may I suggest to you...hitting up www.ka-t.org/forums they have a SOHC turbo section that you might want to look into, if you only want like 250 to the wheels or so, you can turbo your KA-E and be fine...and you can do that cheaper than getting an SR...just a thought, considering the E has what like 5 hp less than the DE...or is it the same...either way...the DE swap probably isn't even worth it...just something to look into...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> They both really have the same power potential...it just depends. Now depending on what you want to push, if it's not much...then building a KA isn't a problem...now may I suggest to you...hitting up www.ka-t.org/forums they have a SOHC turbo section that you might want to look into, if you only want like 250 to the wheels or so, you can turbo your KA-E and be fine...and you can do that cheaper than getting an SR...just a thought, considering the E has what like 5 hp less than the DE...or is it the same...either way...the DE swap probably isn't even worth it...just something to look into...


KA24E seems to respond to boost and fuel just as well as KA24DE. 7psi through 370cc injectors yields around the same power through either motor. This could be due to the valvetrain of the KA24E, or the otherwise prevalent similarities amongst the two motors. I discuss the implications of manifold, exhaust, and valvetrain design between the dual and single cam versions of the KA in my KA Turbo Thread.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> They both really have the same power potential...it just depends. Now depending on what you want to push, if it's not much...then building a KA isn't a problem...now may I suggest to you...hitting up www.ka-t.org/forums they have a SOHC turbo section that you might want to look into, if you only want like 250 to the wheels or so, you can turbo your KA-E and be fine...and you can do that cheaper than getting an SR...just a thought, considering the E has what like 5 hp less than the DE...or is it the same...either way...the DE swap probably isn't even worth it...just something to look into...


Well that's the point, how hard are you going to push it? Realisiticly?


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Well that's the point, how hard are you going to push it? Realisiticly?


My goal is to push no more than 320 hp! just something powerful enough to pound on B16's and B18's and the occasional camaros and 5.0's.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Then you shouldn't have a problem as long as your KA24DE is in good condition; Ceramic coated turbo manifold with heatwrap/shield, Turbo, highflow cat, 3" mandrel bent catback exhaust, upgraded injectors, fuel pump, fuel rails, CAI w/ AEM watervalve, new head gasket (metal preferable), piggyback comp/ reflashed ECU, upgraded clutch, oil pressure/temp guages, boost controller, blow off valve, intercoolerm, CD Ignition, Turbo Cams, head port/polish/3 angle valve job, head studs instead of bolts, stainless valves... It's 1am so that's all i can think of right now, but that should be about everything you're going to need to at least build the basework of a 320hp KA24DE(T). You're also going to want to think about what kind of boost curve matches your driving style, like for me, i'd want a system that builds boost around 2 - 2.5rpm and reaches max power around 4.5 - 5rpm.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

This is the long/expensive way for a project that isn't necessary.



Terran200sx said:


> Then you shouldn't have a problem as long as your KA24DE is in good condition; Ceramic coated turbo manifold with heatwrap/shield, Turbo, highflow cat, 3" mandrel bent catback exhaust, upgraded injectors, fuel pump, fuel rails, CAI w/ AEM watervalve, new head gasket (metal preferable), piggyback comp/ reflashed ECU, upgraded clutch, oil pressure/temp guages, boost controller, blow off valve, intercoolerm, CD Ignition, Turbo Cams, head port/polish/3 angle valve job, head studs instead of bolts, stainless valves... It's 1am so that's all i can think of right now, but that should be about everything you're going to need to at least build the basework of a 320hp KA24DE(T). You're also going to want to think about what kind of boost curve matches your driving style, like for me, i'd want a system that builds boost around 2 - 2.5rpm and reaches max power around 4.5 - 5rpm.


This is a better suggestion...the part of about pistons would be a good recommendation though as a safeguard in case a little detonation rears it's ugly head. If doing those I would probably throw in a Cometic gasket as well.

Average: 300 rwhp to 350 rwhp, you have to start to expect a little more lag. This is about the perfect "street car" limit. No race gas, just good honest street car fun that is fully capable of bring home a 12 second timeslip on a good run. 

Turbo Manifold 
T3/T04E .50 Trim compressor, .60 trim compressor housing / Stg 3 (aka TA31) turbine wheel, .48 to .63 A/R exhaust housing. Internal wastegate optional but not recommended. 
Downpipe can still be 2.5", but this is as far as I would want to push that. 
Front Mount Intercooler (FMIC) It's time to upgrade to a larger front mount as the larger will push more air than the smaller sidemount can cool. 

Fuel Control 
550cc Injectors 
SAFC2 to control your fuel injectors, along with the stock ecu. 
MSD BTM At this stage I would be running the BTM to control timing retard. 
Reflashed ECU-This can be a DIY thing with Megasquirt Tuning or a JWT. 
Z32 Maf is required, as the stock Maf stops being able to read at around 260 rwhp. 
Wideband O2 Sensor should be installed for tuning. 

Block Internals 
This is where I would start to consider it necessary to replace you pistons

"excerpt taken from "DOHC For Dummies" thread from ka-t.org


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry guys for not being more clear, I'm actually thinking of Building the KA24E the stock one on my 240, since a lot of people have told me that the hp diference between the E and DE is only about 5hp.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Its basicly the same deal, KAE can be turbocharged just about as easily as a KADE, poke around the forums and nico's forums and you'll get some ideas on who makes good kits for them, they are out there


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Its basicly the same deal, KAE can be turbocharged just about as easily as a KADE, poke around the forums and nico's forums and you'll get some ideas on who makes good kits for them, they are out there


How many miles are on it? I'm not sure how true this is on the K24E's, but generally the difference in valvetrain only really makes a difference inthe redline of the motor.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

The SOHC is equally as capable as the DOHC.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> The SOHC is equally as capable as the DOHC.


Doesn't it have a lower redline?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

It has hydraulic lifters which limit it to a 6500 redline, but the DOHC on stock cams without other work is pretty much limited to the same.

The SOHC benefits from better exhaust flow out of the head at lower rpms allowing the turbo to spool faster, equalizing any difference between the two.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah, my borsla catback on mine made a huge difference on my sohc.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Did you mean Bosal or Borla. I know my Espelir JGT500 made a pretty good difference as well.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I could've swarn it said, "Borsla" but it def had an "S" so maybe Borsal.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> It has hydraulic lifters which limit it to a 6500 redline, but the DOHC on stock cams without other work is pretty much limited to the same.
> 
> The SOHC benefits from better exhaust flow out of the head at lower rpms allowing the turbo to spool faster, equalizing any difference between the two.


so could i do something to my E to make it redline higher than 6500 rpm? one other question, my car only goes to 115mph and then it kicks the gear out, i know this car can go faster than 115mph cause its around 4500 rpms when it kicks out,whats up with that?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> so could i do something to my E to make it redline higher than 6500 rpm? one other question, my car only goes to 115mph and then it kicks the gear out, i know this car can go faster than 115mph cause its around 4500 rpms when it kicks out,whats up with that?


Yes, a ecu will take the limiter off. As far as reving higher; do you really need to? I find that i don't need to really accelerate past 5k when racing. And with a turbo you're going to find that you may lose your boost up in that range again.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Although i'll tell you whut, you'd be better off swapping the KA24DE head into your engine with a metal/new head gasket so you can use Aftermarket Cams and sprockets and springs as they are more widely available for the DE engine.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Although i'll tell you whut, you'd be better off swapping the KA24DE head into your engine with a metal/new head gasket so you can use Aftermarket Cams and sprockets and springs as they are more widely available for the DE engine.


is the head the only thing that changes of the DE and E? is the block the same? do i need to do new wiring etc...?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Just buy a DE. Follow KA to KA swap instructions posted in the KA Turbo Thread (240SX general)


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> is the head the only thing that changes of the DE and E? is the block the same? do i need to do new wiring etc...?


More or less, i mean yeah there's some small differences, but if i'm not mistaken the head should slip right on.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Placing a DE head on the E gives higher compression.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

in the end you could still go with the SR and just do the swap yourself, there are many install guides floating around and there should be at the very least one post in the sr section of this forum with a sohc to sr swap. i know of a shop in auburn washington that sells redtop motorsets for $2000, $2500 for a front clip pm me if you want their information or places with sohc turbo parts


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Although i'll tell you whut, you'd be better off swapping the KA24DE head into your engine with a metal/new head gasket so you can use Aftermarket Cams and sprockets and springs as they are more widely available for the DE engine.


There is a TON of cams and parts for the SOHC. Nissan Motorsports used the E for years.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> There is a TON of cams and parts for the SOHC. Nissan Motorsports used the E for years.


And i mean this in the most non-asshole way but, find me some. Links, i want to see links. DOHC's are still better then SOHC's, if they weren't nissan wouldn't have switched to them.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

how are DOHC's so much better than the SOHC's? I mean, they're both the same engine, with the exception for 10 more hp, and 5 more lb/ft of torque, oil squirters, and an extra cam...Wow. There is no real proof showing that the DOHC engine is much better than the SOHC. In some cases, I've seen SOHC engines used for racing over the DOHC's.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, it just seems odd that nissan would use them for like 15 years over the SOHC, it also strikes me that there arn't many new SOHC vehicles left in the world.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> And i mean this in the most non-asshole way but, find me some. Links, i want to see links. DOHC's are still better then SOHC's, if they weren't nissan wouldn't have switched to them.


Let me know when you want something else handed to you.=)

4x4parts - High Performance Cam $319.95 
Billet, no core required 
270 degrees duration, .402 in valve lift (same as R4 Nismo cam) 
"These cams will give you a 15% increase in horsepower. They are ground to specification for optimum setting. Specifically designed to increase midrange performance. .402"/270* lift and duration. Highly recommended to replace stock rocker arms which are sold separately. 12 required. All cams are ground from billet, not reground." 
http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...6&ps_session=c9f7a978eb39d1625fd6eb0725d8c89e

PDM - C.406 $200 + $250 core charge 
Regrind, requires stock core 
Intake 260 degrees duration, .424 in valve lift 
Exhaust 268 degrees duration, .441 in valve lift 
"mild performance upgrade, that wakes up any stock engine with good emissions results, and good in automatics." 
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.html 

PDM - C404.H $200 + $250 core charge 
Regrind, requires stock core 
Intake: 268 degrees duration, .441 in valve lift 
Exhaust: 272 degrees duration, .447 in valve lift 
"Strong performer, with good midrange pull to redline. O.K. with automatics. Our strongest seller with the most smiles!" 
note: requires cam towers to be milled .025 in 
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.html 

PDM - C.404.HTurbo $200 + $250 core charge 
Regrind, requires stock core 
Intake: 268 degrees duration, .441 in valve lift 
Exhaust: 272 degrees duration, .447 in valve lift 
"Same strong performance as our naturally aspirated C404 cam, but designed with less overlap to ease with the exhaust valves on a turbo motor. Very good good midrange pull to redline." 
note: requires cam towers to be milled .025 
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.html 

PDM - C.411.H $300 + $250 core charge 
Regrind, requires stock core 
Intake: 300 degrees duration, .506 in valve lift 
Exhaust: 300 degrees duration, .506 in valve lift 
"Full race - not very streetable, and requires stiffer valve springs, computer re-programming and possible injector and fuel pump upgrades. Not a bolt-in cam, and not recommended for street use." 
note: requires cam towers to be milled .060" 
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.html 

Gude Bullfrog - Performance Cam: Part # NSCS03 
(909) 244-3533 
intake: 228 degrees duration, .500 in valve lift 
exhaust: 228 degrees duration, .500 in valve lift 
"First time I called to speak to a rep, a female who assisted me was only able to quote me a price for the cam which was $577.50. Second time I called, I spoke to Bill himself. He told me there was a 15 HP increase in the high rpm range. Then HE quoted me a price of the cam for $750. ??? Then he turned into a salesmen and tried to sell me a head package (including the cam) for a 40 HP increase. Becareful with these guys, although they DO great work, just make sure all quotes are correct." 
http://home.att.net/~mabuhaycarlos/Cam.html 
Description: Strong from 4000 rpm to redline 
Power band: 4000 rpm to 6800 rpm 
Idle: Good 
http://www.gude.com 

Jim Wolf Technology - Part # A2409-N00S1 (Discontinued) 
(619) 442-0680 
"Jim Wolf has discontinued their auto-cross billet cam. A 2nd cam for the SOHC 240 is in still in development and won't be avaliable till late September. Jim Wolf rep told me that the cam will sell around $400." 
http://home.att.net/~mabuhaycarlos/Cam.html 

Nissan Motorsports: (310) 538-2610 

Nissan Motorsports - R6 "High Performance" $317.50 
(866) 754-5500 (nissanparts.cc) 
intake: 248 degrees duration, .422 in valve lift 
exhaust: 256 degrees duration, .422 in valve lift 
"R6 is a milder cam designed to work with automatic trans" 
http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=316 

Nissan Motorsports - R4 "High Performance" $317.50 
(866) 754-5500 (nissanparts.cc) 
intake: 270 degrees duration, .402 in valve lift 
exhaust: 270 degrees duration, .402 in valve lift 
"The R4 camshaft is a mild range/loopy idle for manual trans cars" 
http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=316 
"I talked to a female rep at Nissan motorsports. She told me the cams were currently out of stock, they sell for about $300 and at 6000 RPM there is a 20 HP increase." 
http://home.att.net/~mabuhaycarlos/Cam.html 

Nissan Motorsports - R5 "Race" $317.50 
(866) 754-5500 (nissanparts.cc) 
intake: 288 degrees duration, .550 in valve lift 
exhaust: 292 degrees duration, .563 in valve lift 
"The R5 race cam requires the use of race pistons and alternate valve train components." 
http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=316 

Nissan Motorsports - KA24E billet blank $190.50 
(866) 754-5500 (nissanparts.cc) 
"Cam lobes are underground. SOHC 12-valve engine only." 
http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=316 

Nissan Motorsports - KA24E cam sprocket $66.04 
(866) 754-5500 (nissanparts.cc) 
"OE KA24 SOHC sprocket modified to use offset bushing for adjusting cam timing. Selection of bushings included. For use with OE timing chain only." 
http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=316


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, so cam's and one cam sprocket?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

There are 2 different solid lifter conversions offered by Nissan Motorsports and Hybridka.

What else do you need. You can get valves and springs as well, that's the whole head.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> There are 2 different solid lifter conversions offered by Nissan Motorsports and Hybridka.
> 
> What else do you need. You can get valves and springs as well, that's the whole head.


Don't you see what i'm saying? Nissan isn't stupid, if the SOHC was really as perfect as you make it out to be, they would've saved the huge chunk of change the redesign costed and would've kept that.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

If one is not getting the point my friend it is you. You have attempted to discount a motor as not having aftermarket parts availability, but when clearly shown that is not the case you seek refuge on a different peak.

When you have experience with either motor your statements will be considered valid, until that point let it be silenced.

Both motors are clearly capable of a great deal of power, as I have stated on numerous occasions. As I consider both motors to be on par with each other, as they both have their merits.

I'm sure for whomever this thread was originally started, either motor would work appropriately.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dodge still uses SOHC engines in their neons. and dont say that those are pieces, I've seen neons hold a good 300-350 hp on the engine without turbo, or any kind of forced induction.

But going back to Nissans, if you want parts availability and easy aftermarket support go with the DE. Now if you want to keep your E engine, and have something different, not as powerful as the DE (it's only going to be about 10-15 hp anyway), then that's your choice. Honestly, I wish I could have found me an "E" engine here in SC for pretty cheap before I started my Sr swap.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm in the middle of building a decent NA DE build. Frankly at this point I would rather be working with the SOHC, as parts are much easier to come up with.

DE parts are more common for turbo, but not for NA. I'm having custom cams ground up for the DE , which I would just use the R5 on the SOHC.

Pistons i almost had to go custom on as well, to get the compression ratio i desired.

It's not like the DE doesn't require fabrication as well.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> If one is not getting the point my friend it is you. You have attempted to discount a motor as not having aftermarket parts availability, but when clearly shown that is not the case you seek refuge on a different peak.
> 
> When you have experience with either motor your statements will be considered valid, until that point let it be silenced.
> 
> ...


Tuché, for the purposes of this thread i'm sure either would be fine.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> Let me know when you want something else handed to you.=)
> 
> 4x4parts - High Performance Cam $319.95
> Billet, no core required
> ...


I looked at these parts,but i was most interested in the original Nissan parts. I'm just wondering if their cams and pistons are strong enough for running a turbo and the occasional use of nitrous.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

These cams and pistons are geared towards NA stuff. Buy a set of forged Arias or Wiseco pistons for turbo. For cams pick up the new Colt Tri Flow cam from Colt Cams that I forgot to list on there. It's the current best turbo cam on the market for the SOHC.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> These cams and pistons are geared towards NA stuff. Buy a set of forged Arias or Wiseco pistons for turbo. For cams pick up the new Colt Tri Flow cam from Colt Cams that I forgot to list on there. It's the current best turbo cam on the market for the SOHC.


Anyone who has a KA24E turbocharged and hasnt had anyproblems will they plaese email me telling me what cams,pistons,injectors........etc. they are using please?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Or they can put it here so we can all see, and probably flame them for their choices.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> Anyone who has a KA24E turbocharged and hasnt had anyproblems will they plaese email me telling me what cams,pistons,injectors........etc. they are using please?


I just sold all my turbo fun but what kinda power are you looking for? That would dictate what I would run on that stuff. If you really want to check out stuff there is a bunch of SOHC turbo'd people on there with various setups.

Basics for a solid block build are Arias pistons, Crower rods, Colt Cams.

As far as turbos and fuel parameters will depend on what kind of power you are looking for.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> I just sold all my turbo fun but what kinda power are you looking for? That would dictate what I would run on that stuff. If you really want to check out stuff there is a bunch of SOHC turbo'd people on there with various setups.
> 
> Basics for a solid block build are Arias pistons, Crower rods, Colt Cams.
> 
> As far as turbos and fuel parameters will depend on what kind of power you are looking for.


I just want to push 350whp max turbocharged and the ocassional use of nitrous which i dont plan and want to use it often but im guessing with nitrous i would be around 425whp. Like I said though Im not going to use the nitrous often.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> I just want to push 350whp max turbocharged and the ocassional use of nitrous which i dont plan and want to use it often but im guessing with nitrous i would be around 425whp. Like I said though Im not going to use the nitrous often.


Turbo Manifold (JGS Precision is personal preference)
Blow Off Valve (JGS Precision, Tial are personal preference)
T3/T04E 50 Trim .48/.63 or slightly larger turbo, this is where I would start to make the switch up to an external wastegate. You have the option to reroute it back into the exhaust, or merely "dump" it out into the open. "Dump" is usually a mini exhaust in the form of 1.5" piping routed out to the open. 
FMIC Larger is starting to be necessary. Typical for setups from here on, are 12"x24"x3" for the core. 
Downpipe 3", at this point I would switch to the larger downpipe. You can probably get away with it at 2.5", but it will be causing a little bit of backpressure. Moving to 3" piping as quickly as possible is what you want though. Usually it is necessary to have the first bend 2.5" to clear the steering shaft though. 
Exhaust 3" 

Block Internals 
At this stage you'll want to "build" or fortify your block to better handle boost. Previous to this you can walk the line, but here and forward I find it necessary to do so. 
Forged Rods (Crower or Pauter)
Forged Pistons (Arias or Wiseco)
Stock Crank 
Cometic Headgasket
ARP Headstuds
Plus your typical rebuild items. 


Fuel Control 
Standalone fuel management is recommended at this stage in the game and is absolutely necessary at the next. These allow you control not only very large injectors, but the tuner to have complete control over both timing and fuel. 
720cc Injectors. 
Wideband O2 Sensor is necessary for tuning.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> Turbo Manifold (JGS Precision is personal preference)
> Blow Off Valve (JGS Precision, Tial are personal preference)
> T3/T04E 50 Trim .48/.63 or slightly larger turbo, this is where I would start to make the switch up to an external wastegate. You have the option to reroute it back into the exhaust, or merely "dump" it out into the open. "Dump" is usually a mini exhaust in the form of 1.5" piping routed out to the open.
> FMIC Larger is starting to be necessary. Typical for setups from here on, are 12"x24"x3" for the core.
> ...


how about any work to the head is it necessary?
and the injectors, where can i get them?


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

fatboy509 said:


> how about any work to the head is it necessary?
> and the injectors, where can i get them?


I think I heard from someone that RX-7 injectors work.


----------

